# Justin Bieber - is seen hanging out with his Father, Jeremy Bieber, in Miami, Florida 22.01.2014 x 2



## Q (24 Jan. 2014)

Khalil, the 19 year old singer was spotted hanging out with them too.





 

 ​


----------

